# The Historic Powhatan Resort



## KevJan (May 21, 2014)

Has anyone been here recently? All the reviews I can find are pretty old. What are the 3-bedroom units like? Have they been recently redone? Any and all information welcome.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 22, 2014)

*Powhatan*

I have been there many times over the last 2 years.  Some units are more updated then others.  I will be heading there again this weekend.  The only units that I don't like are some 2nd floor 1 BR's that have a small kitchen.

DRI has been updating both Powhatan and Greensprings.

Stephen


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2014)

KevJan said:


> Has anyone been here recently? All the reviews I can find are pretty old. What are the 3-bedroom units like? Have they been recently redone? Any and all information welcome.



Only one 3 bedroom unit building has been completely updated. The building number is Four (4).


----------



## KevJan (May 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Can you give me the layout of the 3-bedroom units? Are there any stairs? Could the third bedroom possibly be a loft without much privacy? I am assuming that if it sleeps 8/8 that persons 7 and 8 are not in a bedroom but on a sofa bed? Does one or more of the bedrooms have twin beds? All the questions are because I'm planning an "all ladies" trip and guess that some wouldn't be comfortable sharing a bed. Also how many bathrooms? Thanks again.


----------



## rod (May 22, 2014)

3 Bedroom

These accommodations have one queen-sized bed in the master bedroom and one full-sized sofa sleeper on the ground floor. The second floor bedroom has a queen bed and the lofted third bedroom has two twin beds. There are two full baths, one on the ground floor and one on the second floor.  Each accommodation has a fully equipped kitchen, fireplace, air conditioning, ceiling fans, and patio. All have two cable TVs, with one VCP or DVD, voicemail and a washer/dryer in each accommodation.

There are two flights of stairs in these units; the first is to access the upstairs bedroom and bathroom from the ground floor; the second is to access the loft area, and its beds, from the upstairs.


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2014)

Suggeestion: Please asked for the most recently update 2 bedroom buildings as your second choice like in the Wildfower Court or the Forest Hollow Court Section.


----------



## KevJan (May 22, 2014)

OK, so after doing some research, it seems as if the 3-bedroom and the 2-bedroom deluxe are the same thing. What is the difference? If I have a 3-bedroom unit reserved. can I get a newer 2 bedroom deluxe that will still sleep 8?


----------



## moonstone (May 23, 2014)

rod said:


> 3 Bedroom
> 
> These accommodations have one queen-sized bed in the master bedroom and one full-sized sofa sleeper on the ground floor. The second floor bedroom has a queen bed and the lofted third bedroom has two twin beds. There are two full baths, one on the ground floor and one on the second floor.  Each accommodation has a fully equipped kitchen, fireplace, air conditioning, ceiling fans, and patio. All have two cable TVs, with one VCP or DVD, voicemail and a washer/dryer in each accommodation.
> 
> There are two flights of stairs in these units; the first is to access the upstairs bedroom and bathroom from the ground floor; the second is to access the loft area, and its beds, from the upstairs.



The last 2 times we had one of these style units there was also a double/full sized sleeper sofa in an expanded hall type area outside the 2nd floor bedroom by the stairwell. The unit was a sleeps10/8 privately. That was many years ago and they may have been redesigned inside since. The layout was ideal for us, our 3 children (who refused to share a bed with anybody!) and my parents.

~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2014)

KevJan said:


> OK, so after doing some research, it seems as if the 3-bedroom and the 2-bedroom deluxe are the same thing. What is the difference? If I have a 3-bedroom unit reserved. can I get a newer 2 bedroom deluxe that will still sleep 8?



Not all two bedrooms units at Powhatan are 2 bedroom deluxe.


----------



## wackymother (May 23, 2014)

Not much help, just wanted to say that we stayed there in April (thanks to a kind TUGger) and we had an updated 2br--but I don't think it was a deluxe. It was big and very nice, nicer than the 2br we stayed in last summer. 

BTW, I really like Powhatan. They have fife-and-drum guys who play in the evening sometimes, and a great walking path where you walk out to a gazebo on their own little lake and look at turtles and geese and ducks. Also a decent restaurant and activities. Great place for friends to vacation together!


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 24, 2014)

*Powhatan*

just checked into 2BR unit that has been upgraded.  The living room TV must be 50".  Wifi no longer requires a password.  

Also learned that williamsburg wines are cheaper at the grocery store.  Bought 2 shillings red for $6.40.  Original price $9.99.  $2.00 off and a further 20% off if you buy 6 or more.  

The kitchen is not open yet.

Stephen


----------



## pedro47 (May 24, 2014)

The update units shoud be the standard for this property.  Please let us know about your stay.


----------



## stugy (May 26, 2014)

*Williamsburg wines*

Which grocery store are you referring to?
thanks
Pat


----------



## pedro47 (May 26, 2014)

stugy said:


> Which grocery store are you referring to?
> thanks
> Pat



sound like Martin, Wal Mart or Trade Joe's.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 30, 2014)

stugy said:


> Which grocery store are you referring to?



Martin's.

Wish I had known that a long time ago.  They don't sell cases but you can still buy in quantity.


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 31, 2014)

The Kitchen will no longer be a restaurant and will be reopening as a coffee shop.  The Kitchen, though once considered one of the best restaurants in the area, was losing six figures annually and visitors were supposedly going off-site to visit coffee shops such as Starbucks.

When I visited in April, I tried for a 3 bedroom but found they were available only through II as rentals.  The one bedroom, at least when I visited many years ago, was carved out of the upstairs of the three bedroom. It had the one bedroom, a tiny living area which had been the balcony, a small kitchen and the upstairs loft.

The "deluxe" units are the newest two-over-two lockouts on the left as you drive in.  The layout is slightly different, with the main bath being a double entry between the second bedroom and the hallway. I believe these units are the only ones still having hot tubs.  They cost a few more points when using The Club.

While DRI is spending lots of dough updating the place, as they do just so many units per year, you can get a unit that was updated last year, two years ago, three years ago, etc.  The fife and drum duo perform later in the day on Friday, Saturday and Sunday on the steps of the manor house.  It's obviously to impress check-ins, such as when we arrived at a Fairmont resort in Canada and found a piper on the front lawn.  The manor house has been restored and a lady gives regularly scheduled tours.  A friend of mine, who is a historian, was with us this year and was very impressed by that tour and the lady who gave it.  He did say she indicated someone else would be giving the tour in the near future.

One of the biggest improvements in recent years is not in the actual resort but the nearby New Town development on Monticello Avenue.  When we bought some 25 years ago, Powhatan Plantation (as it was then known) was rather out of the way and involved a bit of a drive and a roadmap to find shopping.  New town is a small planned city which has, in addition to townhouses and condos, many restaurants and stores. You can find everything from restaurant chains to fine dining and chain stores such as you would find in a mall along with smaller boutiques.  We find this has added a lot to the experience.


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 31, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> sound like Martin, Wal Mart or Trade Joe's.



We now have Martins, Target, Walmart, Trader Joe and Fresh Market all competing on Monticello Avenue near the resort.  What a difference from the old trek to Food Lion.


----------



## KevJan (May 31, 2014)

Is the Wal-Mart a Superstore? Does it have everything, including full groceries?


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2014)

The Wal Mart is a grocery store.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 31, 2014)

*History*

http://www.theghostjournal.com/PlantationHistory.html


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> http://www.theghostjournal.com/PlantationHistory.html



That was an awesome history lesson. An a kudos to DRI for properly restoring the Manor House.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 12, 2014)

We are headed down in a few weeks and own every other year a CD unit. Does anyone know if building 54 (unit 242)has been refurbished over the past year or two? We have always been satisfied at Powhatan and look forward to another great vacation


----------

